# ASUS PA248Q ProArt, Dell U2412M or anything else ?



## deepbluesky (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello,

Since my 8 year old Viewsonic VP181S just has died I am looking for something new. Actually I am interested in the ASUS PA248Q ProArt but since this model is quite new it's unlikely to find anybody that is able to answer my questions.

Since i am sitting in front of a screen for 5-15h a day, it should be as less tiring as possible. This means sharpness, contrast, brightness and colours should be on a pleasant level. If it is at least as good as my old Viewsonic VP181S (contrast typ. 350:1, brightness typ. 250cd/m²) i would be quite happy. I was looking for a mechanically well made monitor and no glossy cheapish dust attracting thing. It should be possible in changing its height, turning left-right and tilting it vertically smoothly. And also the buttons should give you the feeling that they will survive for a long time.

Well what do i need it for ? 
I am doing a lot of research work on the web and writing a lot, working with diagrams and pictures, but also having breaks by watching/zapping satellite TV over an internal PCI-card and sometimes watching movies which can differ in resolution starting from VHS (depending on their quality zooming out by Potplayer) but can go up to 1080p. Of course i want to watch them in their original ratio which would mean having bars on the right/left or on the top/bottom which is ok for me.

Up to now i think that choosing the ASUS PA248Q ProArt is not a wrong decision. Do you agree with me ?

The next point is that i was thinking to connect an external satellite receiver to the HDMI input of this monitor. But i fear that this would not be a good idea because the 4:3 or 16:9 format would be stretched to 16:10. Can anybody confirm this please ?
If this should be the case i would need a separate TV set.

The Dell U2412M was my former favourite but just before buying it i came along the ASUS PA248Q ProArt. Besides of a missing HDMI port, PIP/PBP and the USB 3.0 port is there anything that the Dell makes better than the Asus ? 

Are there any alternatives for my needs except of these two monitors ?

I look forward in seeing your answers.
This is my first post here so i would like to thank you for the hospitality and hope not to have taken much of your time.

Thanks a lot in advance for reading.
Best regards from Germany.


----------

